# هدية برنامج Arcgis9.3 مع الكراك والليسن



## abdulraman (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

اللي يريد كراك ارك جي اي اس 9.3 يتفضل
Arcgis9.3 
اتبع الخطوات
1) install "license_server_setup\LMSetup.exe" 
and use "license_server_setup\37102011.efl9" as license file
2) copy *all* files from "license_server_crack\" to the
license server install-dir replacing existing ones
(yes, especially the lic file - the moronic LMSetup.exe sent
the ARC/INFO feature to oblivion *argh*)
3) start the license-server 
(you may have to logout/login to make it work) 
4) install the application
5) copy "data_interop\fme_license.dat" to 
"install-dir\Data Interoperability Extension"
6) start "Desktop Administrator" and
* "Software Product": choose "ArcInfo (Floating)" 
* "License Manager": change to "localhost"
* "Availability": select "ArcInfo Desktop (Floating)",
in the pane below that selection you should see a lot of licenses :-D
7) when starting the different apps for the first time make sure
to select all extensions in the options menu

have fun! 

وشكرا


----------



## abdulraman (3 يونيو 2010)

*هديه كراك arcgis9.3*

اتبع الخطوات

1) install "license_server_setup\LMSetup.exe" 
and use "license_server_setup\37102011.efl9" as license file
2) copy *all* files from "license_server_crack\" to the
license server install-dir replacing existing ones
(yes, especially the lic file - the moronic LMSetup.exe sent
the ARC/INFO feature to oblivion *argh*)
3) start the license-server 
(you may have to logout/login to make it work) 
4) install the application
5) copy "data_interop\fme_license.dat" to 
"install-dir\Data Interoperability Extension"


----------



## abdulraman (3 يونيو 2010)

صراحة ماعرفت انزل البرنامج
حد يقولي كيف


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يونيو 2010)

*محاولة للمساعدة في روابط تحميل البرنامج والكراك.*

هذا ما تيسر لي العثور عليه بخصوص روابط تحميل البرنامج والكراك التي نسختها من أحد المواقع بدون تمكني من تجربتها لبطئ الشبكة الشديد وكبر حجم البرنامج (حوالي 600 ميجا بايت). وأرجو أن تكون مفيدة وأعذروني إذا خيبت ظنكم فالأمر لا يتعدى محاولة المساعدة, والله من وراء القصد.

روابط تحميل البرنامج ( عدد 6 روابط كل رابط 100ميجا بايت):

http://rapidshare.com/files/259330298/ArcGis9.3.iso.__a

http://rapidshare.com/files/259332247/ArcGis9.3.iso.__b

http://rapidshare.com/files/259334424/ArcGis9.3.iso.__c

http://rapidshare.com/files/259336143/ArcGis9.3.iso.__d

http://rapidshare.com/files/259338058/ArcGis9.3.iso.__e

http://rapidshare.com/files/259340234/ArcGis9.3.iso.__f


رابط تحميل الكراك:http://rs382.rapidshare.com/files/135768364/ESRI.ArcGis.Desktop.v9

الباس وورد: arcgis93


----------



## يزن شلهوب (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdulraman (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
صارحه انا عندي الكراك للبرنامج بس حاولت انزله لكم ماعرفت
وطريقة تزيل البرنامج مع الكراك سهل--
اتبع الخطوات اول باول وراح تنزله
كيف انزل ملف الكراك:19:
وشكرا


----------



## baset1 (16 يونيو 2010)

gooooooood


----------



## memo110 (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , الروابط على لموقع المختار لا تعمل , أتمنى وجود روابط تعمل وذلك للحاجة الماسة للبرنامج وخصوصاً gis 9.3 . ولكم الشكر .


----------



## eng:nour (24 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## maba85 (5 أغسطس 2010)

Salam Akuykom Brother , 
first thanks alot , it's nice 2 find someone try 2 help other , 
but brother after spent like 5 ahours downloading the program and in the last step they said the crack not good or u have error in the page of upload thats sucks , 
can u plz upload the crack or if u like ican give u my email and send it by email; , i 
wanna it so much brother , 
thnx a gain 
have a nice day


----------



## جلول عامر (8 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , بارك الله فيك على البرنامج
*


----------



## علاء900 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا أخي لكن موقع التحميل لايسمح بأكثر من تحميل واحد يوميا وعلى كل الأحوال مشكوووور


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## lionbaby (8 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## m. noori (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا


----------



## ibrahim sabrry (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير 
رجاءا الرابط الخاص بالكراك غير موجود


----------



## ج.ناردين (26 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلموووا
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## mostafammy (11 يناير 2011)

ياريت حد يشرح طريقه تركيب الكراك


----------



## صقار1 (3 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## حماده النجم (30 يوليو 2011)

الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## نائل الجبوري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

على الطرح القيم

والمميز


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## أسد الغابة (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ولو ماحملت بسبب ضعف النت لدي


----------



## yaseen adawee (17 فبراير 2012)

في شرح للبرنامج


----------



## نعيم البديري (22 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## الحسين بن الني (15 يناير 2013)

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## awad alkeet (19 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## awad alkeet (27 مارس 2014)

نأمل الحصول عليه مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## MOHHAN (20 يونيو 2014)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## Eng.ghazy (18 أكتوبر 2014)

الروابط مش شغالة ..


----------



## د جمعة داود (19 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

هذه النسخة من برنامج Arc GIS أصبحت موجودة في عدد كبير من المواقع و المنتديات و يمكن بسهولة البحث عن روابطها الأصلية و تحميلها. فمثلا روابط المنتديات التالية تعرضها:

http://geo2all.mam9.com/t5786-topic

وأيضا

http://www.gisarab.com/showthread.php?191-برنامج-ArcGIS-9.3-تحميل-نسخة-كاملة-بالكراك

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

